# Night on Bike 2021



## SportBikeExpert (12. Mai 2021)

Servus, es wäre für mich das erste Rennen seit 4 Jahren. Bin als Einzelfahrer gemeldet. Sonst noch jemand mit dabei?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (14. Mai 2021)

Sollte es denn stattfinden.......?
4er steht noch vom letzten Jahr.

Glaube aber nicht das wir starten, selbst wenn es stattfinden würde. Die Auflagen werden sicher kein entspanntes Event zulassen und da wir bis dahin noch nicht kpl. durchgeimpft sind, geht uns unsere Gesundheit dann doch vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (14. Mai 2021)

Konnte doch letztes Jahr die Auflagen aus Kostengründen schon nicht erfüllen.
Ändert sich dieses Jahr etwas daran? Schwer vorstellbar.
Ich glaube im August wird es für so große Events noch keine Genehmigung geben.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (14. Mai 2021)

Ravega schrieb:


> Konnte doch letztes Jahr die Auflagen aus Kostengründen schon nicht erfüllen.
> Ändert sich dieses Jahr etwas daran? Schwer vorstellbar.
> Ich glaube im August wird es für so große Events noch keine Genehmigung geben.


Hi, ich folge dem Sven auf Instagram, und bisher sieht es sehr positiv aus das alles genehmigt wird. Natürlich ohne Alm und so ein Kram. Fokus liegt auf dem Sportlichen und Massenstart etz ist natürlich auch nicht drin. Da das Fahrerlager komplett an der Strecke verläuft wird wohl jeder aus seiner Box heraus starten könnte ich mir vorstellen. Ich möchte jetzt hier nichts verlinken da ich gerade ein Jahr gesperrt war und froh bin hier überhaupt wieder posten zu dürfen. War eine harte Zeit für mich Leute. Aber es ist wie es ist und wer Interesse hat, kann sich auf dem Wege gern informieren.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (17. Mai 2021)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Sollte es denn stattfinden.......?
> 4er steht noch vom letzten Jahr.
> 
> Glaube aber nicht das wir starten, selbst wenn es stattfinden würde. Die Auflagen werden sicher kein entspanntes Event zulassen und da wir bis dahin noch nicht kpl. durchgeimpft sind, geht uns unsere Gesundheit dann doch vor.


Na ja ich muss für meinen Sponsor fahren, und verteile ein wenig Schokolade bzw jokolade. Wer Bock hat ruhig vorbeikommen.


----------



## Schwitte (23. Mai 2021)

Eigentlich nervend ist die Planungsunsicherheit durch das lange Herauszögern seitens der Veranstalter. Verständlich das man flexibel auf die sich permanent ändernde Lage reagieren will/muss, aber bis kurz vor knapp die Leute hinzuhalten muss auch nicht sein. Wenn es nicht geht, geht's halt nicht.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (8. Juni 2021)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Eigentlich nervend ist die Planungsunsicherheit durch das lange Herauszögern seitens der Veranstalter. Verständlich das man flexibel auf die sich permanent ändernde Lage reagieren will/muss, aber bis kurz vor knapp die Leute hinzuhalten muss auch nicht sein. Wenn es nicht geht, geht's halt nicht.


Ich kann deine Meinung absolut nachvollziehen. Aus meiner Sicht gesehen ist es wie es ist. Ich bin froh wenn es überhaupt wieder Veranstaltungen gibt bei denen ich Content produzieren kann. Und das ist noch eine gute dazu. Das das Red Bull Radical in Wupertal weggefallen ist war für meinen Sendeplan nicht von Vorteil um es mal so zu sagen.


----------



## Dorsic (27. Juni 2021)

Wäre schon schön , wenn NOB 2021 stattfindet. Es ist mit Sicherheit einer der schönsten 24h Strecke in Deutschland.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (28. Juni 2021)

Dorsic schrieb:


> Wäre schon schön , wenn NOB 2021 stattfindet. Es ist mit Sicherheit einer der schönsten 24h Strecke in Deutschland.


Hi, ja genau das denke ich auch.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (6. Juli 2021)

Servus, wem es interessiert. Ich habe die Vorbereitung zur Night on Bike ein wenig Dokumentiert. Ich hoffe natürlich sehr das die Veranstaltung stattfindet aber auch das dann nicht wieder eine Naturkatastrophe ausbricht. 🥵🥶☔ Wäre zu nice wenn beides klappen würde. 🌈


----------



## SportBikeExpert (9. Juli 2021)

Servus Leute, Es wird ernst. Aus offizieller Quelle darf ich vermelden: Die Night on Bike findet vom
13.-15. AUGUST 2021 statt.​Noch 5 Wochen zum Trainieren. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine effiziente Vorbereitung für ihre Art von Teilnahme.
Die Webseite für die Anmeldund/Infos: 




__





						Night on Bike - Night on Bike
					






					www.night-on-bike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (9. Juli 2021)

Und in Duisburg machen sie sich in die Hose und canceln das Event.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (10. Juli 2021)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Und in Duisburg machen sie sich in die Hose und canceln das Event.


Hi, ich sag mal, schon vom Setting Standort und Größe her lassen sich die Events schlecht vergleichen. Meine persönliche Meinung zu Duisburg: Ist ein schönes Event aber nach 1-2 Teilnahmen reicht es dann auch.


----------



## Schwitte (10. Juli 2021)

SportBikeExpert schrieb:


> Ist ein schönes Event aber nach 1-2 Teilnahmen reicht es dann auch


Wir waren mangels Alternativen eigentlich vom ersten Tag an mit in DU bei.
Irgendwann ging uns die Warterei vor der Treppe so auf den Sack, dass wir dankend Rade als Alternative angenommen haben.
Aber das Flair und die Location in DU ist irgendwie auch geil, auch wenn du da mit einem Treckingrad starten kannst. Stau ist jetzt kein Thema mehr, deswegen wollten wir nach Jahren der Abstinenz noch mal ein Ründchen drehen.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (10. Juli 2021)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Wir waren mangels Alternativen eigentlich vom ersten Tag an mit in DU bei.
> Irgendwann ging uns die Warterei vor der Treppe so auf den Sack, dass wir dankend Rade als Alternative angenommen haben.
> Aber das Flair und die Location in DU ist irgendwie auch geil, auch wenn du da mit einem Treckingrad starten kannst. Stau ist jetzt kein Thema mehr, deswegen wollten wir nach Jahren der Abstinenz noch mal ein Ründchen drehen.


Das sehe ich ähnlich. Hinzu kommt das ich beruflich in der Metallverarbeitung tätig bin, und gesundheitlich vorbelastet. Wenn ich die Schlacke da nur rieche wird mir schon anders etz.. Bzw der Staub auf den Schotterwegen und Fahrerlager mit den ganzen Stahlwerk Kram drinne. Ich würde mal sagen vom Gesundheitlichen auch nicht unbedenklich. Aber klar Spass macht es auch für 5 Runden. 😁😙😉 Und die Strecke bei der Night on Bike ist für ein Stundenrennen die beste meiner Meinung nach im Großraum NRW. Aber mal Realtalk. Ich war in Duisburg ca 10 Mal am Start, meist Einzel oder 2 er Team. Nach den letzten beiden Staubrennen hatte ich noch nem Monat später Staublunge. Irgendwo musste ich dann auch abwägen was Priorität hat, und das ist in zunehmenden Alter deutlich mehr Thema Gesundheit. 🤗


----------



## Schwitte (10. Juli 2021)

SportBikeExpert schrieb:


> Und die Strecke bei der Night on Bike ist für ein Stundenrennen die beste meiner Meinung nach im Großraum NRW.


Definitiv! Und nicht nur in NRW.
Aber wollen wir mal nicht zu viel Werbung machen, sonst wird die nette überschaubare hiesige Veranstaltung irgendwann zu groß / unpersönlich.


----------



## Deleted 32178 (16. Juli 2021)

SportBikeExpert schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe natürlich sehr das die Veranstaltung stattfindet aber auch das dann nicht wieder eine Naturkatastrophe ausbricht. 🥵🥶☔...



Und genau das ist leider passiert.... Jetzt bleibt abzuwarten wie NoB auf die Geschehnisse, im Umfeld, reagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportBikeExpert (16. Juli 2021)

trailpunk schrieb:


> Und genau das ist leider passiert.... Jetzt bleibt abzuwarten wie NoB auf die Geschehnisse, im Umfeld, reagiert.


Siehst ich hatte es schon im Gefühl. Weißt du ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh, dass ich meine Outdoor Karriere eher hinter mir habe als vor mir, in diesen Zeiten.


----------



## Christer (17. Juli 2021)

trailpunk schrieb:


> Und genau das ist leider passiert.... Jetzt bleibt abzuwarten wie NoB auf die Geschehnisse, im Umfeld, reagiert.


Ich denke in 4 Wochen wird man in Radevormwald nirgendwo mehr etwas von dem Hochwasser sehen.

Allerdings glaube ich gar nicht, dass der Sven die Genehmigung dafür bekommt. Die Veranstalter des traditionellen Rennrad Rennen "Rund um die Kö" in Düsseldorf mussten ihr Rennen auf Mitte September verlegen, weil derartige Veranstaltungen angeblich bis Ende August in NRW nicht erlaubt sind. Ich blicke bei den ganzen ständigen neuen Corona Verordnungen aber auch gar nicht mehr durch.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (18. Juli 2021)

Christer schrieb:


> Ich denke in 4 Wochen wird man in Radevormwald nirgendwo mehr etwas von dem Hochwasser sehen.
> 
> Allerdings glaube ich gar nicht, dass der Sven die Genehmigung dafür bekommt. Die Veranstalter des traditionellen Rennrad Rennen "Rund um die Kö" in Düsseldorf mussten ihr Rennen auf Mitte September verlegen, weil derartige Veranstaltungen angeblich bis Ende August in NRW nicht erlaubt sind. Ich blicke bei den ganzen ständigen neuen Corona Verordnungen aber auch gar nicht mehr durch.


Ich bin auf jeden Fall in Form, ob es stattfindet oder nicht.


----------



## Schwitte (19. Juli 2021)

trailpunk schrieb:


> Und genau das ist leider passiert.... Jetzt bleibt abzuwarten wie NoB auf die Geschehnisse, im Umfeld, reagiert.


Glaube nicht, dass dieses Unwetter irgendeinen Einfluss auf das Event hat.
Wenn, dann hat es andere Gründe.
Dank der Harvester "lebt" der Wald ihn Rade eh und ein Mountainbiker der sich bei der NoB anmeldet kann auch Gelände.


----------



## Christer (23. Juli 2021)

So wie es aktuell aussieht wird Night on Bike in 3 Wochen wirklich stattfinden. Das freut mich für den Sven und alle Starter. Zuschauer sind offiziell nicht erlaubt und alles rund um "die Alm" wird es auch nicht geben. Trotzdem wird es hoffentlich eine schöne Mountainbike Veranstaltung. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter gut.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (23. Juli 2021)

Hi ist vielleicht auch besser mit den Zuschauern, da kann ich mich nicht so blamieren.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (23. Juli 2021)

Leute mein Licht Setup ist ein wenig veraltet. Was ist da gerade so aktuell? Ich hab noch ne Lampe mit 6 Led`s drin und nem Akku mit den Dimensionen einer Motorradbatterie. In 6 jahren kann sich da viel tun.


----------



## Ravega (15. August 2021)

Und? Wie hat es euch gefallen?
Hätte schon ein paar mehr Starter verdient. 
Nicht die NoB wie wir sie gewohnt sind.
Aber was willste in Zeiten von Covid machen.....


----------



## Deleted 32178 (15. August 2021)

Ravega schrieb:


> Und? Wie hat es euch gefallen?
> Hätte schon ein paar mehr Starter verdient.
> Nicht die NoB wie wir sie gewohnt sind.
> Aber was willste in Zeiten von Covid machen.....



Im Grossen und Ganzen war NoB21 ok. Die heisse Nadel spürte man schon deutlich und Sven hat hoch gepokert da die Freigabe ja erst am Fr. ca 16:30 kam. Das die Strecke so kurz ausgefallen ist und leider auch nicht den Flair der normalen NoBs hatte war Corona geschuldet und ich hoffe das es 22 wieder die normale Strecke gibt. (Ich durfte mir ausgiebig das Sanitätszelt anschauen und kann sagen, die Leute vom DRK haben einen guten Job gemacht)


----------



## SportBikeExpert (16. August 2021)

Die Strecke war zu hart für mich. 😅 Sonst alles top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 32178 (16. August 2021)

SportBikeExpert schrieb:


> Die Strecke war zu hart für mich. 😅 Sonst alles top


Also hätte mich mein gesundheitliches Problem nicht vorzeitig aus dem Rennen gekickt hätte ich die 24h auch nicht durchfahren können. (nicht einmal ansatzweise )

Der Anstieg am Anfang hat schon den ersten Zahn gezogen, die 400m Strasse auf dem man kurz etwas trinken und essen konnte kam zu früh, die Abfahrten brauchten die volle Konzentration (obwohl es irre Spass gemacht hat, da mit Vollspeed runter zu knüppeln) der Schweineberg hat dann den letzten Saft aus den Beinen gezogen, zuletzt die Strecke durch das Fahrerlager war auch nicht wirklich erholsam. 

Im 4er oder 8er Team hätte ich auf dieser Strecke sehr viel mehr Spass gehabt. Sie war kurz, knackig und anspruchsvoll für ein Stundenrennen. Also alles richtig gemacht.

Trotzdem freue ich mich wieder auf die lange Strecke 22. Zum einen ein paar Teilstücke auf denen man etwas laufen lassen und Luft holen kann sowie die Leute an der Strecke, es waren ja ein paar da aber kein Vergleich zu der Partystimmung bei der langen Strecke.

Wir sehen uns bei der Nob22


----------



## Geplagter (16. August 2021)

Ravega schrieb:


> Und? Wie hat es euch gefallen?
> Hätte schon ein paar mehr Starter verdient.
> Nicht die NoB wie wir sie gewohnt sind.
> Aber was willste in Zeiten von Covid machen.....


Wir fanden es grundsätzlich gut und man sollte bei der Bewertung die besonderen Umstände berücksichtigen. In diesen Zeiten eine solche Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen verdient höchsten Respekt. Da hat ganz sicher viel Arbeit und noch mehr Risiko drin gesteckt. Es war schön, mal wieder ein Rennen fahren zu können.


SportBikeExpert schrieb:


> Die Strecke war zu hart für mich. 😅 Sonst alles top


Die Strecke war in der Tat fordernd, aber dafür fahren wir ja MTB. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ein unbeleckter Einsteiger hier sein blaues Wunder erlebt haben wird. 



trailpunk schrieb:


> Der Anstieg am Anfang hat schon den ersten Zahn gezogen, die 400m Strasse auf dem man kurz etwas trinken und essen konnte kam zu früh, die Abfahrten brauchten die volle Konzentration (obwohl es irre Spass gemacht hat, da mit Vollspeed runter zu knüppeln) der Schweineberg hat dann den letzten Saft aus den Beinen gezogen, zuletzt die Strecke durch das Fahrerlager war auch nicht wirklich erholsam.


Volle Zustimmung. Vom Charakter war das bis auf fehlende Drops und einen Rockgarden ja schon fast 24h Cross Country. Muss man mögen und wollen, aber wer Gravel ohne Anspruch will, startet ohnehin in Duisburg. Zumal dort das einzige Teilstück mit 1-2 Wurzeln aufgrund einer akuten Gefährdungslage durch überforderte Biker spätestens in der Nacht gesperrt wird.

Was aber auch dieses Jahr wieder nicht fehlen durfte, waren die etwas übermotivierten Heißdüsen, die sich insbesondere in der Anfangsphase schon in großer Entfernung lautstark bemerkbar machten und sich hektisch an einem vorbeipressten, egal ob Platz vorhanden war oder nicht. Als dann um 20:00 Uhr die Fahrenden des 16h Rennens auf die Strecke gingen, wurde es noch einmal für ca. 2h etwas hektischer, bevor sich wieder "normale" Verhältnisse einstellten.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (16. August 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Was aber auch dieses Jahr wieder nicht fehlen durfte, waren die etwas übermotivierten Heißdüsen, die sich insbesondere in der Anfangsphase schon in großer Entfernung lautstark bemerkbar machten und sich hektisch an einem vorbeipressten, egal ob Platz vorhanden war oder nicht. Als dann um 20:00 Uhr die Fahrenden des 16h Rennens auf die Strecke gingen, wurde es noch einmal für ca. 2h etwas hektischer, bevor sich wieder "normale" Verhältnisse einstellten.



Ich muss dazu sagen das in meinem Fall viel Rücksicht genommen wurde, aber hab auch immer viel Platz zum überholen gelassen. Also das ich so zerstört war hab ich in der Phase eines Rennens selten erlebt. Ich hab das Gefühl das das Lector für die Langdistanz zu schwer 16.5kg 🙈 und steif ist. Das Ding hat mich kaputt geprügelt. 😅🤬


----------



## Ravega (16. August 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung. Vom Charakter war das bis auf fehlende Drops und einen Rockgarden ja schon fast 24h Cross Country. Muss man mögen und wollen, aber wer Gravel ohne Anspruch will, startet ohnehin in Duisburg. Zumal dort das einzige Teilstück mit 1-2 Wurzeln aufgrund einer akuten Gefährdungslage durch überforderte Biker spätestens in der Nacht gesperrt wird.


Nun ja, man muss die richtige Mischung finden. Markige Sprüche nutzen da nicht viel. Wenn nach wenigen Runden Biker das Rad abstellen, wird so ein 24H-Format auf Dauer nicht überleben, nicht die nötige Anzahl an Starter generieren. Wäre schade! Die letzten Jahre wurde da perfekte Arbeit geleistet, hoffen wir auf 2022.


----------



## Geplagter (16. August 2021)

Ravega schrieb:


> Nun ja, man muss die richtige Mischung finden. Markige Sprüche nutzen da nicht viel. Wenn nach wenigen Runden Biker das Rad abstellen, wird so ein 24H-Format auf Dauer nicht überleben, nicht die nötige Anzahl an Starter generieren. Wäre schade! Die letzten Jahre wurde da perfekte Arbeit geleistet, hoffen wir auf 2022.


Vollkommen richtig, aber die 2021er Strecke war ja klar ein Ergebnis der besonderen Umstände und in Zukunft wird es ja wahrscheinlich auch wieder anders aussehen. Und das die diesjährige Strecke einige Starter abhalten könnte, ist auch aus meiner Sicht ein sehr realistisches Szenario. Das war für ein 24h Rennen schon ein ziemliches Brett, aber immer noch besser als gar keine Strecke.


----------



## Geplagter (16. August 2021)

SportBikeExpert schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl das das Lector für die Langdistanz zu schwer 16.5kg 🙈 und steif ist. Das Ding hat mich kaputt geprügelt.


Wie schafft man es denn ein Lector aufzubauen, dass 16,5 kg wiegt?
Und ja, das Gewicht scheint mir für die Langdistanz viel zu hoch und der Lector-Rahmen ist in der Tat bocksteif. Letztendlich bin ich ohnehin über die nach wie vor hohe Anzahl an Hardtails bei solchen Veranstaltungen überrascht. Moderne Racefullys mit ordentlichem Gewicht funktionieren mittlerweile so gut, dass ich solche Strecken auf keinen Fall mehr mit einem Hardtail in Angriff nehmen wollte.


----------



## SportBikeExpert (16. August 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Wie schafft man es denn ein Lector aufzubauen, dass 16,5 kg wiegt?
> Und ja, das Gewicht scheint mir für die Langdistanz viel zu hoch und der Lector-Rahmen ist in der Tat bocksteif. Letztendlich bin ich ohnehin über die nach wie vor hohe Anzahl an Hardtails bei solchen Veranstaltungen überrascht. Moderne Racefullys mit ordentlichem Gewicht funktionieren mittlerweile so gut, dass ich solche Strecken auf keinen Fall mehr mit einem Hardtail in Angriff nehmen wollte.


Schön das du fragst,  Dasselbe hab ich mich auch gefragt als ich das Bike aus dem Karton geholt habe. Ich sage wie es ist: Es ist ein 1400 Euro "29"  Komplettrad von 2019 Größe XL  Ghost Lector 2.9 LCU ist die genaue Bezeichnung. Ich hatte so 12-12.5 kg geschätzt mit der Ausstattung bei der Bestellung.  Na ja Gefühlt hab ich nach den ersten Fahrten auf 14 KG geschätzt aber es sind echt 16.5 kg..  Ich hätte nie gedacht das sowas bei einem 1400 Euro Hardtail möglich ist. 
Letzendlich bin ich sehr enttäuscht vom Rennverlauf. Ich war vorbereitet, motiviert, das Wetter ein Traum. 
Ich bin schon wirklich harte Rennen unter schwierigen Bedingungen gefahren, und habe mich über Stunden ziemlichen Qualen ausgesetzt aber sowas wie vor 2 Tagen in Rade hab ich noch nie erlebt. Zumal ich ohne grössere Probleme  4 mal die Zielflagge beim Sven gesehen habe,  2 mal als Einzelfahrer einmal 2er und einmal Vierer oder so. 
Ist natürlich leicht eine schlechte Leistung auf das Material zu schieben, aber da kann man noch nicht mal von einer Leistung sprechen. Es haben mich Leute auf den Anstiegen stehen lassen das war nicht normal. Und damit meine ich keineswegs die schnellen Fahrer. Ich hatte vorher keine Gelegenheit das Lector bei einem Rennen zu Testen und muss denke ich feststellen das es in dem Setup nicht Konkurrenzfähig ist für ein MTB Rennen. 
Natürlich ein Race Fully wäre ein Traum. Auch hier sage ich wie es ist: Leider nicht erschwinglich für mich. Ich bin in den 2006 ern ein Scott Genius MC 20 gefahren. Das war ein Traum. Aber der Dämpferbolzen ist 2 Mal gebrochen. 1 mal auf der Treppe in Duisburg (ohne Holzplanke drauf) und einmal auf dem Trail. Danach hatte ich davon die Faxen dicke und bin ein Giant XTC Carbon gefahren. Der Rahmen war auf Langstrecke sehr kompfortabel. Mit dem Lector komme ich nicht so zurecht. 
Hab vor dem Rennen noch den Sattel und die Griffe getauscht um zu verhindern, dass ich Sitzprobleme bekomme oder taube Finger, neue Handschuhe und Radhose (alles ein wenig eingefahren). 
Aber genau das ist passiert.
Aber es gibt auch erfreuliches daran zu sehen, ich habe eine Menge Videomaterial aufgenommen, und  sehr viel Spass daran gehabt wieder ein Rennen zu fahren. 
Habe zuerst 3 einzelne Runden mit der Gopro gedreht und danach einen 3 fach Stint ohne. Der hat mir ziemlich den Vogel rausgeschossen so das ich in der 3 Runde des Stints am Schweineberg gemerkt , das ich keine Kraft mehr in den Beinen habe noch irgend eine Steigung hochzufahren. Nach reichlicher Überlegung hab ich mir Eine Cola und ein Gel eingeworfen die Gopro  umgeschnallt und wollte nochmal wissen was geht. Der Hintern war zu dem Zeitpunkt zugeschwollen, Die Hände auf dem Weg zum Karpaltunnelsyndrom und der untere Rücken zerstört. Ein Zustand dem ich eigentlich nur von Distanzen jenseits der 150 Km her kenne. Es hat noch genau für eine Runde bis ins Fahrerlager gereicht. Da hab ich dann meinen Rucksack gepackt, hab mich abgemeldet und bin mit dem Bike nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## Benni87NRW (16. August 2021)

Also ich fand es organisatorisch recht schwach… vieles mag da der Situation geschuldet sein, anderes war hausgemacht.
Stimmung war natürlich nicht mit 2019 vergleichbar, aber überraschend gut.
Die Strecke war definitiv ein Brett, aber ich fand sie sehr gelungen. (und das obwohl ich eigentlich fast nur RR fahre) Anspruchsvoll aber geile Mischung, auch dass die langen Asphaltstücke weggefallen sind fand ich persönlich gut. Man fährt ja MTB…
Habe meine 16 Stunden gut geschafft und bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden 😁


----------



## SportBikeExpert (18. August 2021)

Erstes Video zur Night on Bike 2021 ist online.  👍 Ein wenig geschlängel bis zum Schweineberg. Da hilft auch keine Bildstabilisierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportBikeExpert (4. September 2021)

Servus, Das letzte Video ist auch online. Hat mich sehr gefreut mit euch und ich freue mich auch die Night on Bike 2K22


----------



## stuhlgang (6. September 2021)

Servus,

es war mein erster start bei so einer MTB Stundenveranstalltung. Habe also kein Vergleich, aber ich fand es absolut genial. Gerade das die Strecke anspruchsvoll war ! Gut, im Regen wäre es übel geworden, aber bei dem Wetter war es ein Traum, fand es nie langweilig. Und mit einem guten Hardtail war es doch perfekt. Gestartet bin ich im 2er Team (Mixed), 24 Stunden. Auch die Stimmung fand ich, gerade für Corona, doch super. Und im Fahrerlager keine Maskenpflicht, war wie Urlaub  Und hat sogar für Podium gelangt, bin nächstes Jahr wieder am Start ! Hoffe nur das die lange Strecke mir dann nicht zu langweilig ist....


----------

